# I really need some help...



## imtrespassing (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys how are you doing today?

Im 20 years old and am in my last week of my cycle.

Superbolin + Halobolin,
15mg superbolin 2xs a day weeks 1-2
15 mg superbolin 2xs a day + 50mg halobolin 2xs weeks 3-4
50mg Halobolin 2xs a day week 5

Yes i know its a harsh cycle for my first PH...

A HUGE mistake i made, which is really stupid one.  I started my cycle before actually having my PCT in my possession.  I placed an order through JAS two and a half weeks thinking id be fine, i read some reviews everything looked good, however i see he recently is not a sponsor and pretty much I will not have my SERM by the end of this week.

Pretty much I need a SERM or a really good PCT by the end of the week.
Huge Mistake I know, any help to which PCT I should buy or a PM to a reliable site would be Greatly Appreciated. I am getting nervous that i will not have something by the end of the week. 

Have a nice day!
-derek


----------



## cutright (May 15, 2011)

ExtremePeptide


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2011)

CEM or NapsGear can help you, but you'll need to rush order.


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2011)

And at 20? Stop messing with gear.


----------



## imtrespassing (May 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> And at 20? Stop messing with gear.



with gear? can you please explain what this means because i honestly have no clue.

and thanks for those links!


----------



## yerg (May 15, 2011)

imtrespassing said:


> with gear? can you please explain what this means because i honestly have no clue.
> 
> and thanks for those links!


 Gear is slang for aas (anabolic and androgenic steroids)  Extreme Peptide has good products for AI and they ship fast!!!!!


----------



## imtrespassing (May 15, 2011)

yerg said:


> Gear is slang for aas (anabolic and androgenic steroids)  Extreme Peptide has good products for AI and they ship fast!!!!!



thanks man.
being completely new to research sites like this, i am not familiar with AI what so ever, and only familiar with SERMs such as nolvadex.

what AI should i order based off the PH cycle i am taking?
and i assume these are injections?

sorry for the newb questions


----------



## CG (May 16, 2011)

ai, aromatase inhibitors, are not injections. check out CEM or Extreme peptides NOW. pay for expedited/rush/fastest shipping possible. as far as what would be best, im not 100%. those PH's are so damn strong, they might as well be AAS, if they are what i think they are. what is the chemical compound in each? that will help discern what you need to take as an AI


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2011)

To the OP, you are in no shape to use AAS or orals at your age, or lack of research on your part. Why are you messing with this stuff? I'm not here to preach, but you do need to research this before EVER using something as strong as this.


----------



## imtrespassing (May 16, 2011)

damn i honestly did not know a prohormone that could be ordered of Amazon could be SO bad for you, i thought since it is 'legal' it would not be as bad as others.

However is these are so harsh, should i be experiencing side effects? The only thing i have experianced is the fact the boys shrunk..alot.. lmao and i have no sex drive.

Both are MyoPharma

Superbolin  2a, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3one-17b-ol (15mg)
Halobolin    4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b-17b-diol (50mg)


----------



## imtrespassing (May 16, 2011)

MyoPharma 

Halobolin-4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol (50mg)

Superbolin-2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol  (15mg)

and no juggernaut its fine, i honestly just thought since i ordered these bottles off of www.amazon.com that the effects of this PH were not as serious as other ones.
Guess a huge mistake on my part -____-

However....whats so bad about using these, the fact that im destroying my liver? other then that i have not noticed or felt any side effects besides my boys shirikning + lack of sex drive.

thanks for everyone who posted, appreciate it SOO much


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 16, 2011)

You could possibly fuck up your hormones forever... That's why you do a pct is to make sure everything returns to normal.


----------



## imtrespassing (May 21, 2011)

alright guys got my PCT.

nolvadex + clomid from extreme peptide.


however i am so confused on the dosage amount
will 20/20/20  then clomid 20/20/20
and how do i measure out the amount of MLS to intake using the bottle they sent because there is no markings.
or is full syringe = to 20mg or something


----------



## M4A3 (May 21, 2011)

imtrespassing said:


> alright guys got my PCT.
> 
> nolvadex + clomid from extreme peptide.
> 
> ...



Your PCT should be 4 weeks.

Clomid 100/100/75/50 (in that order)

Keep the nolva in case of gyno. You don't need to run it with the clomid.

You should have gotten aromasin with your order though, and ran it
25/25/12.5/12.5 along with your clomid to keep your estrogen in check.

Oh well. 

Good luck. Hope you don't end up on TRT.

I'd be surprised if you kept even a minimal amount of your gains with the way you have run this cycle.

It's obvious that you are too young and lack the knowledge to be messing with this stuff.

Since you have no AI to run with your clomid, if you want to run the Nolva, running it at 40/40/20/20


----------



## M4A3 (May 21, 2011)

Just something to think about.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/130233-why-take-nolvadex.html


----------



## imtrespassing (May 21, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Your PCT should be 4 weeks.
> 
> Clomid 100/100/75/50 (in that order)
> 
> ...



guess we will find out. i ended up gaining 32 pounds overall.

and i do have a little gino which is why i bought the nolva in the first place, then i was plannin on running clomid after that.

soo if i do have gino do i run nolva + clomid together or  2 weeks/2 weeks.

i appreciate the help m4, maybe ill keep all my gains...ill let you know


----------

